# Tree Pruner



## mjcmt (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 23, 2020)

I always wondered what Billy Gibbons did for a hobby!


----------



## Space Face (Jul 23, 2020)

Billy Gibbons the tree pruner.  Brilliant!

I think the conversion works well on this one.


----------

